# First haircut for Daisy??



## Bella&Daisy (Apr 11, 2013)

Daisy is 5 months old. Her hair is getting long for this hot weather in Las Vegas! It gets like 109 degrees. What age is it okay to get her groomed for the first time? Or does she even Need it or is her hair still good? I'll attach a photo of her. Also what's a good haircut? 


















<3 Bella & Daisy <3


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

As long as she has finished her distemper/parvo vaccine series, she can be groomed. When/if to cut is personal preference. It would be good for her to go for a bath, sanitary trim, and paw trim just to get her use to the groomer even if you don't do a full hair cut. Even Maltese in full coat need to have their paw pads trimmed, sanitary area trimmed, and nails trimmed on a regular basis.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

With those temps I would get a couple of cooling pads. I am determined to have Ace in a long coat. He only uses pads and never goes out for long. He is so great about letting me bathe and groom him. He just hates that dryer.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Oakley is 8 months old and I have taken him a couple of times.. Daisy is adorable!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

You need to check with your groomer. Mine was a small operation and allowed Boo to go before his shots were done with a mini groom. That way she could train him to get use to the process and clippers. It is less traumatic that way. The big ones like petco and petsmart won't let you go until they finish with shots. Mobile groomers will do it since your pup is the only one there.


----------

